# Mango burl



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

A friend found a huge mango burl last month and turned a couple bowls already that looked amazing. He gave me a small chunk to see what I can do with it. If only it were bigger...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 4, 2021)

Vdry cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 4, 2021)

Wowser. That’s a diamond in the rough. Sure hope you can get some cores cut from that Chunk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Wowser. That’s a diamond in the rough. Sure hope you can get some cores cut from that Chunk.


Coated it in Anchor Seal for now, will see what it ends up as someday. My friend turned it green and is letting his bowls dry on a shelf but he lives on a very wet side of the island, when I try that here they always crack and I spend a lot of time putting in pewas (AKATMLP Bow Ties)


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 4, 2021)

That ain't small!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks Don, will talk to you next year...………………………….


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 4, 2021)

Geeeee, I've got friends on Woodbarter, not ones that drop burls off on my doorstep...……..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 4, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Geeeee, I've got friends on Woodbarter, not ones that drop burls off on my doorstep...……..


It is the lack of Aloha that resides on the mainland and that is why here in Hawaii we had the biggest moat in the world installed.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 5, 2021)

I know a few big Samoans on the Makaha side of Oahu that lack a little aloha.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 5, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I know a few big Samoans on the Makaha side of Oahu that lack a little oa


Oahu is to Hawaii as Dallas is to Texas

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 6, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Oahu is to Hawaii as Dallas is to Texas



There was a Dallas, Pennsylvania before a Dallas, Texas. Wonder how many other Dallas towns were in existence before the one named in Texas. However, for several decades, the name Dallas was synonymous with Texas and with JR Ewing (Larry Hagman).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 6, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> A friend found a huge mango burl last month and turned a couple bowls already that looked amazing. He gave me a small chunk to see what I can do with it. If only it were bigger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you cut off a piece to send me, then you could better say, that it was bigger...


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 16, 2021)

Just make smaller paddles. It's so easy a mainland caveman can do it.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Just make smaller paddles. It's so easy a mainland caveman can do it.....


You can just say mainlanders, the  "caveman" is implied and generally anticipated by islanders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2021)

So its been 6 weeks, what have you done with that beauty?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 16, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> So its been 6 weeks, what have you done with that beauty?


Turned a couple calabash bowls, 1 for me and one commissioned. Had to build a dehydrator to dry them. The spalting and curl is awesome on both.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Finished one and gave to the new owner

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2021)

Those are gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

